# der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread



## raubangler (26. Oktober 2008)

Hat eigentlich jemand die Koordinaten, wo dieser MS-Forelle Rekordfisch gefangen wurde?


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



raubangler schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand die Koordinaten, wo dieser MS-Forelle Rekordfisch gefangen wurde?



Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß Du mit dieser "IchGießEinWenigÖlInsFeuerTaktik" Deinem Benutzertitel gerecht werden könntest...


----------



## dorsch25 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



raubangler schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand die Koordinaten, wo dieser MS-Forelle Rekordfisch gefangen wurde?


 na pass auf das sie dir hier nicht an die gurgel gehen|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr: die wracks liegen südlich von langeland(die die forelle anfährt) , ist da aber sehr mühselig, auf den wracks hast du nur von ca 10 fahrten einmal fisch, der laichdorsch ist ja bekanntlich am wandern und kommt in schüben. meiner meinung ist es effektiver im fehmarnbelt


----------



## raubangler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



dorsch25 schrieb:


> ...
> meiner meinung ist es effektiver im fehmarnbelt



Danke für den Tipp.
Lt. diesen Infos http://www.bmelv-forschung.de/fileadmin/sites/FR-Texte/2007/fr072-30-dorsche.pdf ist Puttgarden der dichteste Startpunkt.


----------



## dorsch25 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



raubangler schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp.
> Lt. diesen Infos http://www.bmelv-forschung.de/fileadmin/sites/FR-Texte/2007/fr072-30-dorsche.pdf ist Puttgarden der dichteste Startpunkt.


 würde dir trotzdem raten auf einem kutter zu fahren, das wetter ist zu dieser zeit nicht sehr beständig, auf den kuttern hast du zu dieser zeit eindeutig die besseren karten, (ist aber meine persönliche meinung)


----------



## raubangler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



dorsch25 schrieb:


> würde dir trotzdem raten auf einem kutter zu fahren, das wetter ist zu dieser zeit nicht sehr beständig, auf den kuttern hast du zu dieser zeit eindeutig die besseren karten, (ist aber meine persönliche meinung)



Welche Kutter würdest Du denn empfehlen?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



raubangler schrieb:


> Welche Kutter würdest Du denn empfehlen?



Wozu brauchst du Kutter, wirst du jetzt weich oder wie? |kopfkrat
Warum fährst du nicht mit deinem Boot auf die Wracks. Ist doch genau die richtige Zeit für so harte Jungs wie dich. :vik:

Ich bitte noch einmal darum zum Thema zu posten, alles andere kann man in einem extra Thread schreiben oder per PM abmachen.
Wenn ihr nicht wisst wie man einen extra Thread aufmacht dann kann ich gerne helfen.
Wenn ich hier wieder anfange die offtopic Beiträge zu löschen dann wird mir wieder Zensur vorgeworfen und darauf hab ich kein Bock. 
Also bleibt ontopic.


----------



## Nordlicht (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch !!!*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du Kutter, wirst du jetzt weich oder wie? |kopfkrat
> Warum fährst du nicht mit deinem Boot auf die Wracks. Ist doch genau die richtige Zeit für so harte Jungs wie dich. :vik:




Da sprach doch grad der User (was wohl einige andere auch denken) und nicht der Mod #6

|good:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Oktober 2008)

Moin Leute,
in diesem Thread findet ihr ab sofort all eure Beiträge wieder die ihr wo anders geschrieben habt und die nicht zum Thema gepasst haben.
Eben Offtopic und Spambeiträge.
Hier kann dann über die gewissen Sachen auch weiter diskutiert werden ohne das der entsprechende Thread dadurch zerredet wird.
Offensichtlich gibt es nur diesen Weg denn löschen von Spambeiträgen ist ja Zensur und absolut unzulässig.
Viel Spaß hier. |wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*



raubangler schrieb:


> Welche Kutter würdest Du denn empfehlen?




Fangen wir doch gleich mal damit an. Wer mit dem Kleinboot locker zur Tonne5 eiert, der kann doch so eine Frage nicht stellen.


----------



## raubangler (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Fangen wir doch gleich mal damit an. Wer mit dem Kleinboot locker zur Tonne5 eiert, der kann doch so eine Frage nicht stellen.



Das mit der Tonne 5 ist vermutlich einfacher, als in Puttgarden ein Segelboot zu slippen.
Zumindestens, wenn man den Infos des Bootsanglerclub bzgl. der Slipanlagen trauen darf.

Ausserdem ist das mögliche Zielgebiet nicht gerade klein.
Da haben die Kutterkapitäne mehr Infos zur Hand.

Anders würde es natürlich aussehen, wenn die Koordinaten der Kutterangelplätze von Mitfahrern hier aktuell gepostet werden.


----------



## Rainer 32 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

Lieber raubangler,
hänge dich doch einfach morgens um sieben ins Heckwasser der Forelle, und drängel sie dann nachher vom Wrack. Ist doch viel einfacher, als die Koordinaten selbst erst umständlich ins GPS einzugegen.#6

P.S. Du bist im Moment meine absolute Nr.1 hier im Board, absolut Weltklasse deine Posts:q


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

@raubangler...

Wozu willst du wissen, wo dieser blöde "Rekordfisch" gefangen wurde? Ich denke mal nicht, dass du vor hast, in der kommenden Wintersaison auf Laichdorsche zu angeln. Das willst du sicher nicht, keiner von uns...#6

Ansonsten finde ich diesen Offtopic Thread für Meeresangler nicht schlecht, wie Meeresangler Schwerin schon schrieb, kann hier ja der ganze Mist verklappt werden.

Aber mit dem Hintergrund, vor dem das hier gestartet wurde, kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht allzuviel anfangen...|kopfkrat


----------



## raubangler (27. Oktober 2008)

*Benutzername*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> @raubangler...
> 
> Wozu willst du wissen, wo dieser blöde "Rekordfisch" gefangen wurde? Ich denke mal nicht, dass du vor hast, in der kommenden Wintersaison auf Laichdorsche zu angeln. Das willst du sicher nicht, keiner von uns...
> ...



Dieser Rekordfisch wurde als deutscher Rekord verkauft.
Wenn ich nun höre, dass der Fang in der dänischen Wirtschaftszone stattgefunden haben könnte, dann stimmt hier wohl was nicht.

Hat denn nun jemand Infos, wo das genau war?

Ansonsten habe ich nichts gegen Angler, die auf Dickdorsch gehen.
Der Rogen eines Fisches ist schliesslich wertvoller als 10 Dorsche.
Hier werden erstklassige Lebensmittel gewonnen und nur dafür darf man angeln.


----------



## raubangler (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

Als nichterstellender Tröötersteller kann ich ja nicht zulassen, dass dieser Trööt hier verschwindet....

Also, war es nun ein deutscher oder dänischer Rekordfisch?
Kann mir nicht so ganz vorstellen, dass niemand aus dem  Board dabei war.


----------



## HD4ever (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*



raubangler schrieb:


> Als nichterstellender Tröötersteller kann ich ja nicht zulassen, dass dieser Trööt hier verschwindet....




tja ... schade eigendlich .... 
verkneifmirgradmeinemeinungwasichdavonhalte


----------



## raubangler (29. Oktober 2008)

*Benutzername*



HD4ever schrieb:


> tja ... schade eigendlich ....
> verkneifmirgradmeinemeinungwasichdavonhalte



Du brauchst Dir nix verkneifen....
Du darfst hier alles sagen - ist schliesslich ein OT-Trööt.
Und das ohne Massregelung aus Schwerin.
;-)


----------



## Ollek (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

Meinst du den hier?

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=41696

Deutscher Fänger, Deutscher Kutter, Deutscher Rekordfisch.

"Südlich oder nähe von Langeland" heist noch nicht Langeland.

Also denk ich mal ist es ein Deutscher Rekord Dorsch.

|bigeyesInteressant sind auch die Beiträge dort in diesem Forum.


----------



## raubangler (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*



Ollek schrieb:


> Meinst du den hier?
> 
> http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=41696
> 
> ...



"Südlich oder Nähe Langeland" hört sich aber doch eher nach der dänischen Wirtschaftszone an.
Also nix mit Deutscher Rekord.

Die Beiträge in Deinem Link sind etwas entspannter als hier....
;-)


----------



## Ollek (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*



raubangler schrieb:


> "Südlich oder Nähe Langeland" hört sich aber doch eher nach der dänischen Wirtschaftszone an.
> Also nix mit Deutscher Rekord.
> 
> Die Beiträge in Deinem Link sind etwas entspannter als hier....
> ;-)



 Das kann man so und so sehen, ich glaube nicht das der Dorsch die dänische Staatsbürgerschaft hat. Zumindest wars ein deutscher Fänger und Kutter. Und die genauen Koordinaten sind auch noch nicht genannt worden.


----------



## raubangler (29. Oktober 2008)

*Benutzername*



Ollek schrieb:


> Das kann man so und so sehen, ich glaube nicht das der Dorsch die dänische Staatsbürgerschaft hat. Zumindest wars ein deutscher Fänger und Kutter. Und die genauen Koordinaten sind auch noch nicht genannt worden.



Deutsches Boot und Fänger alleine kann es wohl nicht sein.
Dann müssten ja auch alle Fänge weltweit von Deutschen auf deutschen Sportbooten berücksichtigt werden.

Hat vielleicht einen Grund, warum der genaue Ort nicht genannt wurde....


----------



## Franky (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

Ich weiss nicht, wie es mit deutschen *Sportbooten* aussieht, aber generell hat ein *Schiff* mit Eintrag in das deutsche Schiffsregister auch die deutsche Nationalität - egal, in welchem Gewässer es sich befindet...


----------



## Ollek (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

zumal die Forelle sicher auch gewerblich ist.


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

Ich frage mich gerade, für was es von Bedeutung ist wo der Fisch gefangen wurde... |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Da mir persönlich irgendwelche Rekordfänge aber sowieso meilenweit am Allerwertesten vorbeigehen sollte ich mir solche Gedanken vielleicht nicht machen... 

Eines noch, meiner Meinung nach entstehen solche Rkordlisten aus überzogenem Geltungsbedürfnis einiger weniger, welche zudem noch über ein wenig entwickeltes Selbstwertgefühl verfügen und sich deshalb über "Rekordfänge" selbst bestätigen müssen...

Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre müßte ich drüber lachen, so bleibt mir nur meine aufrechte Kondulation auszurücken...


----------



## raubangler (29. Oktober 2008)

*Benutzername*



Ollek schrieb:


> zumal die Forelle sicher auch gewerblich ist.



Und wenn die Forelle jetzt nach Island fährt...sind das dann auch Deutsche Rekorde?

Irgendwie passt das nicht so richtig.


----------



## Ollek (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

|kopfkrat Was wenn ein Deutscher bei einer Olympiade im Ausland einen Rekord aufstellt?

...dennoch ein deutscher Rekord, da ihn wie in dem Fall kein Däne sondern ein Deutscher gefangen (aufgestellt) hat. Und der Fisch wird sich wie gesagt sicher nicht als Däne ausweisen können. (ich hätte behauptet er ist auf der Durchreise von Deutschland)

Aber wie Steffen schon geschrieben hat, Rekorde tangieren mich auch gegen Null. Obwohl ich schon unterscheide bei Leuten die ihn per Zufall fangen oder es drauf anlegen und zur Laichzeit in entsprechenden Regionen fischen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

Ollek, wir werden die ganzen Medallien aus Peking wohl an die Chinesen abgeben müssen


----------



## raubangler (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

Na, dann gibt es bestimmt auch einen Deutschen Rekord für Blue Marlins....


----------



## raubangler (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> ...
> Eines noch, meiner Meinung nach entstehen solche Rkordlisten aus überzogenem Geltungsbedürfnis einiger weniger, welche zudem noch über ein wenig entwickeltes Selbstwertgefühl verfügen und sich deshalb über "Rekordfänge" selbst bestätigen müssen...
> ...



Du  bist ja ein richtiger Fernpsychologe.

Aber vielleicht stimmt es ja und Ernest Hemingway hatte wirklich kein Selbstwertgefühl.


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*



raubangler schrieb:


> Du  bist ja ein richtiger Fernpsychologe.
> 
> Aber vielleicht stimmt es ja und Ernest Hemingway hatte wirklich kein Selbstwertgefühl.



Keine Ahnung ob der eines hatte, is' mir auch recht schnurz 

Fernpsychologe? Nö, in keinster Weise... braucht man für solch klar auf der Hand liegende Sachen auch nicht sein...

Sollte mich Dein Posting jetzt irgendwie provozieren?
Versuch es nochmal, dauert lange bis mir der Kragen platzt


----------



## Ollek (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*



raubangler schrieb:


> Du  bist ja ein richtiger Fernpsychologe.
> 
> Aber vielleicht stimmt es ja und Ernest Hemingway hatte wirklich kein Selbstwertgefühl.



Mal völlig Wertungsfrei von mir, 

Hemingway litt an Depressionen war Alcoholiker und nahm sich das Leben was nicht unbedingt von gesundem Selbstwertgefühl zeugt unabhängig seiner eigentlichen Krankheit.



> Na, dann gibt es bestimmt auch einen Deutschen Rekord für Blue Marlins....



Wenn ein Deutsches Schiff unter deutscher Flagge fährt und ein Deutscher diesen dann fängt und unter IGFA offiziell anmeldet warum nicht? |rolleyes Mir ist aber bislang kein deutsches Schiff bekannt was einen IGFA anerkannten Marlin Rekord aufgestellt hat (kann mich aber auch irren)

Warscheinlich weil die Fangründe für Marlin dann doch etwas weit sind von Wismar aus gesehn z.B.


----------



## Ollek (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

PS: Es gibt auch eine Jamaikanische Bobmanschaft und nur weil es in Jamaika keinen Schnee gibt heist das nicht das es nicht einen Jamaikanischen Rekord in dieser Sportart gibt.


----------



## raubangler (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*



Ollek schrieb:


> Mal völlig Wertungsfrei von mir,
> 
> Hemingway litt an Depressionen war Alcoholiker und nahm sich das Leben was nicht unbedingt von gesundem Selbstwertgefühl zeugt unabhängig seiner eigentlichen Krankheit.
> 
> ....



Betrachte mal seine "aktive" Zeit.
Alles andere wäre ein wenig unfair.

Ausserdem ist es ja ein wenig hart, die Angler der IGFA in diese Psychoecke zu schubsen.

Und da diese Rekordfischaktion aus der Blinker-Ecke kommt, ein kleiner Auszug aus blinker.de:
_Nur Fische aus Österreich (A), der Schweiz (CH) und Deutschland werden gewertet._


----------



## Ollek (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*



raubangler schrieb:


> Betrachte mal seine "aktive" Zeit.
> Alles andere wäre ein wenig unfair.



Genau aus den Grund habe ich geschrieben,:



> Mal völlig Wertungsfrei von mir,


Sein ganzen Leben war begleitet von Alkohol Depression und latenten Gemütszuständen. und Grundsteine dafür werden in der Kindheit bzw. frühen Jugend gelegt.
Darum würde ich einem Menschan aber nicht abwerten oder unfair umschreiben. Und genau deswegen ist meine Betrachtung Hemingways nicht unfair sondern fair.



raubangler schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist es ja ein wenig hart, die Angler der IGFA in diese Psychoecke zu schubsen.



|kopfkrat Kannst du mir mal die Textpassage zitieren wo ich IGFA Rekordhalter in die Psychoecke schubse???

In einem Posting weiter oben habe ich sehr wohl drauf hingewiesen das ich einen Unterschied mache bei Leuten die auf Teufel komm raus Rekorde jagen (Rekorde am lebenden Tier, keine anderen Sportlichen Rekorde) oder denen die per Zufall das Glück haben einen Ausnahmefisch zu landen und den von mir aus auch Registrieren lassen.

Wie sehr diese Rekordjagd ausarten kann man auch sehr gut hier im Board sehen. Hatten wir hier nicht mal einen verkannten Zanderfänger der unbedingt meinte sein Fisch wäre 31,66 Pfund schwer und er hätte damit Anrecht auf den ersten Platz einer Fischitparade??? (und nicht zuletzt einer Stella)

Oder vor ein paar Jahren der Hechtrekord der keiner war weil sich rausstellte der Hecht wurde einem Fischer abgekauft.

Zum Glück wurden solche Fälle aufgedeckt.  
Oder in manchen Fotothreads wo einige fast jeden Tag dicke Fische präsentieren und andere, um dem gleichzutun einen Fisch mehrmals Fotografieren und als 10 gefangen Fische ausgeben.  Alles schon dagewesen.

Wie gesagt nichts gegen einen ehrlichen Rekord dessen Fänger nicht sonnst was anstellt um diesen zu erreichen.
Aber aus Geltungsgier und dergleichen empfinde ich solche "Rekorde" als Krank.



raubangler schrieb:


> Und da diese Rekordfischaktion aus der Blinker-Ecke kommt, ein kleiner Auszug aus blinker.de:
> Nur Fische aus Österreich (A), der Schweiz (CH) und Deutschland werden gewertet.



|kopfkrat nun, da gebe ich dir sogar recht. Wenn hier ein interner Wettbewerb vom Blinker vorliegt mit den Bedingungen das nur Fische aus den genannten Ländern zählen dann müsste das in der Tat nachgeprüft werden in wie weit "südlich von Langeland" noch deutsches Gewässer ist.

Dennoch könnte es auch einen deutschen Blue Marlin Rekord geben da die IGFA international bewertet und nicht nach Hoheits oder Wirtschaftsgewässer.


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

Da macht sich der raubangler ja richtig Gedanken! Hier mal zur rechtlichen Klärung: Wenn ein Deutsches Schiff von Deutschem Hafen eine Tagesfahrt unternimmt und wieder zu einem Deutschen Hafen zurückkehrt, ohne im Ausland auf See zu übernachten oder anzulegen, so gillt die Fahrt als "nationale Fahrt". Hier gillt der Fang auch als "nationaler Fang"; auch wenn das Schiff möglicherweise sich im Grenzgebiet aufgehalten hat.


----------



## raubangler (1. November 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*



MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:


> Da macht sich der raubangler ja richtig Gedanken! Hier mal zur rechtlichen Klärung: Wenn ein Deutsches Schiff von Deutschem Hafen eine Tagesfahrt unternimmt und wieder zu einem Deutschen Hafen zurückkehrt, ohne im Ausland auf See zu übernachten oder anzulegen, so gillt die Fahrt als "nationale Fahrt". Hier gillt der Fang auch als "nationaler Fang"; auch wenn das Schiff möglicherweise sich im Grenzgebiet aufgehalten hat.



Auch wenn der Deutsche Rekord 'möglicherweise' in Skandinavien gefangen wurde, möchte ich doch an dieser Stelle einen Glückwunsch an den 'Finder' dieses Fisches aussprechen.

Alles Gute für die Zukunft!


----------



## Dipsdive (1. November 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

Lieber Kpt. der MS FORELLE,

mit Rekorden scheinst du dich ja gut auszukennen. Wieso postest du nicht einmal im Thread: "Laichdorsch richtig oder falsch"? Da wären sicherlich viele Boardis auf deine Meinung zum Thema interessiert


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. November 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

... jawoll, deutsches Bier, deutsche Angelzeitung, deutsche Schiffe  und deutsche Hitparaden-Laichdorsche!

Viel Sieg in Hitparade! Lieber Bernhard - dein Erfolg ist der Niedergang der Dorsche. Es reicht hoffentlich noch bis zur Rente....


----------



## Ollek (2. November 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

|bigeyes Jungs nu ist gut, persönliche Angriffe oder Schuldzuweisungen bringen nichts. Und solange nix geregelt ist macht da jemand seinen Job wie jeder andere von uns auch um Geld zu verdienen.

Und ich glaube nicht das Leute wie Bernhard die Schuldigen an der Situation sind, da gibts weitaus andere Faktoren als ein Angelkutter mit denen Leute ihre Brötchen verdienen.

in dem Sinne geschmeidigen Sonntach noch


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (4. November 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

Mich wundert immer wieder, wie beratungsresestent manche Leute sind; ja wie verbohrt sie ihre erwiesenermaßen falsche Meinung weiter duchboxen und anderen aufzwingen wollen.
Der Thomas hat sich ja nun eingehendst mit dem Thema beschäftigt #6 #6 #6 und vertritt die selbe Meinung wie ich, dass ein Verzicht auf Laichdorschangelei lediglich eine Vorbildfunktion und ethische Gründe haben kann. Eine Auswirkung auf den Dorschbestand hat es aber definitiv nicht.
Ich muß aber von ganzjährigen Ausfahrten leben um die 6 Gehälter monatlich einzufahren und da sind harte Euronen gefragt und kein Merthyrertod mit Heiligenschein.
Zum Erhalt der Ostseedorschbestände bin ich natürlich eurer Meinung, dass alles getahn werden muß, was nützlich ist und effektiv was bringt. Die Ursachen sind aber ganz woanders zu suchen: Noch nicht mal bei den Fischern, sonden beim Gesetzgeber in Brüssel!


----------



## h1719 (4. November 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

Bin ganz Deiner Meinung, Bernhard, zu viel Gelaber um den Laichdorsch. Auch der 40 cm Dorsch, den wir irgend wann fangen, wird mal ein Laichdorsch. Er kann aber nicht laichen, weil er in unseren Magen ist.


----------



## raubangler (4. November 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*



MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:


> ...
> Der Thomas hat sich ja nun eingehendst mit dem Thema beschäftigt #6 #6 #6 und vertritt die selbe Meinung wie ich, dass ein Verzicht auf Laichdorschangelei lediglich eine Vorbildfunktion und ethische Gründe haben kann. Eine Auswirkung auf den Dorschbestand hat es aber definitiv nicht.
> Ich muß aber von ganzjährigen Ausfahrten leben um die 6 Gehälter monatlich einzufahren und da sind harte Euronen gefragt und kein Merthyrertod mit Heiligenschein.
> ...



|good:


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. November 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

Seltsame Ausreden!
Was hat das alles miteinander zu tun? Natürlich ist jeder Fisch irgendwann Laichfisch. Es geht hier aber um die gezielte Befischung von Laichfischen. Diese Fische haben gerade beim Dorsch eine herausragende Bedeutung zur Erhaltung der Population.
Immer alles auf andere schieben, nur damit man weitermachen kann ist mir zu einfach. Man kann auch auf andere Weise eine gute Marktposition erobern und Stammgäste halten.
Selbst der verschrobenste (Laichdorsch-)profilneurotiker würde sich irgendwann daran gewöhnen, dass er mit diesem Fisch eben keine öffentliche Anerkennung erreicht. Und genau darum geht es mir eigentlich: Veränderung der Wahrnehmung. Verbannung aus Rekordlisten. Keine Publikation dieser Fänge in den Magazinen und ggfls. Kündigung von Abonnements, wenn Magazine nicht endlich diese Berichterstattung beenden bzw. diese
Fänge negieren.


----------



## belle-hro (5. November 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

Genau Hans|good:
Immer auf die anderen hinzuweisen und nicht selber aktiv zu werden passt nicht#d

Wenn man der Meinung ist mit den Profilneurosen einiger Dorschangler Geschäfte zu machen, muss man sich es auch gefallen lassen, Kritik hinzunehmen!

Mit den Maßnahmen, die du beschrieben hast, könnte man dieser schwachsinnigen Rekordjagd schnell ein Ende bereiten. 

Die Forelle wird dann trotzdem zu Dorschfahrten aufbrechen und sicherlich nicht als Fischbrötchendampfer im Hafen festmachen.


----------



## raubangler (5. November 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*



Dolfin schrieb:


> ...
> Man kann auch auf andere Weise eine gute Marktposition erobern und Stammgäste halten.
> ...



Das klingt ja so, als ob Du hier auf eigene Erfahrungswerte zurückgreifen kannst.
Du kannst ja Dein Wissen über dieses 'auf andere Weise' als Unternehmensberater an die Kutterbetreiber verkaufen.

...Konzepte erzeugen keine Dumps...


----------



## Ollek (5. November 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*



belle-hro schrieb:


> Wenn man der Meinung ist mit den Profilneurosen einiger Dorschangler Geschäfte zu machen, muss man sich es auch gefallen lassen, Kritik hinzunehmen!



Bisweilen glaube ich aber wenn ich das Bild vom Rekordhalter sehe das er gar nicht vorhatte unbedingt "den Riesen" an Bord zu Pumpen sondern einfach nur nen schönen Angeltag verleben wollte. 

Die Kritik die ihm vorgeworfen wird ist das es im Februar passiert ist, aber solange nix geregelt ist hat er nichts verbotenes gemacht.
Und bei allem anderen glaube ich eher unterschwelligen Neidfaktor zu erkennen der in diesem Hobby sehr ausgeprägt zu sein scheint und dann in eigenmoralische Tüten verpackt wird.


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (5. November 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

*Skip:*


> Das älteste und am intensievsten beangeltste Laichdorschrevier in gesamten Ostseeraum ist der Öresund. Über 40 Kutter fahren dort seit über 50 Jahren gezielt auf Laichdorsch. . . . und wo lebt der einzige nicht gefährdete Dorschstamm im gesamten Ostseeraum ??? Im Öresund  Hier sind Schleppnetze aller Art verboten.
> Wäre es nicht sogar eine Alternative für Schleppnetzkutter, in den Monaten Jan. - März nur Angler fahren zu dürfen und die Netze an Land zu geben???! So käme bei den Fischern auch Geld in die Kasse aber es würden 99% weniger Dorsche entnommen.
> Klingt für manche sicher schwer verständlich, aber wäre eine echte Lösung.
> Wenn die Fischer eine Dorsch-Schonzeit kriegen, fischen sie in der Zeit auf "Gammel", wobei sie dann wieder 10% Dorsch als Beifang anlanden dürfen.



|good: 
Das wäre doch eine Lösung, bei der hoffentlich viele Angler mitmachen würden.


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. November 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

Ich kann sicher nicht als Kutterkapitän auf Erfahrungen zurückgreifen. Die Probleme liegen doch aber offen:
-sauberes Schiff, ordentliche Sanitärangelegenheiten, gemütliche Aufenthaltsräume, einfaches, gutes und preiswertes Angebot an Speisen und Getränken
-verläßliches Buchungs- und Anreisesystem, verläßliche Anreiseinformationen zu Wetter und Ausfahrt, ggfls. frühzeitige Öffnung der Aufenthaltsräume für Nachtfahrer
-gerechtes Platzordnungssystem auf dem Schiff ( Rotation oder verbindl. Reservierungen )
-freundliche Unterstützung beim Angeln, Beratung und Infos über anglerisch wichtige Erkenntnisse (Echolot/Fischarten)
-durchsetzen von Schon- und Mindestmaßen, Angelscheinkontrollen usw.
-Angebot von Sonderfahrten in besondere Meeresgebiete, längere Fahrtzeiten, andere Fischarten
soweit die ersten Gedanken dazu. Man muß doch nur die Kritiken lesen.

Neid? Sicher kaum. Als Eigner eines eigenen Bootes wäre es für mich eine Kleinigkeit, diesen Laichfischen nachzustellen. Sie sind für mich schlichtweg uninteressant. Ich besitze nicht einmal das Kloppergerät um solchen Unfug zu veranstalten.


----------



## Ollek (5. November 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*



Dolfin schrieb:


> I
> 
> Neid? Sicher kaum. Als Eigner eines eigenen Bootes wäre es für mich eine Kleinigkeit, diesen Laichfischen nachzustellen. Sie sind für mich schlichtweg uninteressant. Ich besitze nicht einmal das Kloppergerät um solchen Unfug zu veranstalten.



 war auch nicht auf dich gemünzt, sondern sollte das wiederspiegeln was ich denke wenn irgendwo ein Dickdorsch gefangen wird und viele wieder ihre Moralkeule schwingen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. November 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*



MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:


> *Skip:*
> 
> 
> |good:
> Das wäre doch eine Lösung, bei der hoffentlich viele Angler mitmachen würden.



Na Kpt. 
ist bestimmt nen gutes Gefühl sich selber zuzujubeln was.


----------



## raubangler (5. November 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Na Kpt.
> ist bestimmt nen gutes Gefühl sich selber zuzujubeln was.



Freu' Dich doch einfach nur, dass so ein Profi durch seine Anwesenheit das Board um 300% aufwertet....


----------



## leopard_afrika (5. November 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*



raubangler schrieb:


> Freu' Dich doch einfach nur, dass so ein Profi durch seine Anwesenheit das Board um 300% aufwertet....


wodurch?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. November 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*



raubangler schrieb:


> Freu' Dich doch einfach nur, dass so ein Profi durch seine Anwesenheit das Board um 300% aufwertet....



Soll ich ehrlich sein?
son Profi brauch das Board nicht.
Und dich auch nicht.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Ollek (6. November 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

warum wurde MS Forelle jetzt gesperrt? 

|bigeyes Ich hoffe doch nicht weil er hier "nur" Stellung bezogen hat ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

Wegen "Stellung beziehen" wird niemand gesperrt, solange der Ton stimmt..

Unerlaubte Mehrfachaccounts.
Auf Nachfrage wurden verschiedene Namen angegeben - je nachdem wer nachfragte.
Nur hat sich nie einer der anderen Accounts selber gemeldet bei uns - trotz Nachfrage..
Wir lassen uns nicht gerne verxxxxxxxxx......


----------



## Dorschminister (6. November 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wegen "Stellung beziehen" wird niemand gesperrt, solange der Ton stimmt..
> 
> Unerlaubte Mehrfachaccounts.
> Auf Nachfrage wurden verschiedene Namen angegeben - je nachdem wer nachfragte.
> ...



autsch Herr Forelle:vik:


----------



## belle-hro (7. November 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

|bigeyes so nen Kaspertheater hat er hier abgezogen?|bigeyes

Man, man, von einem gestandenen Geschäftsmann muss sowas wohl nicht sein.#d

Eigentor Herr Kapitän|uhoh:


----------



## raubangler (7. November 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Soll ich ehrlich sein?
> son Profi brauch das Board nicht.
> Und dich auch nicht.
> 
> Meine Meinung.



Na, wenn das Eurer aller Meinung ist, dann werde ich Euch in Zukunft nicht mehr mit Beiträgen belästigen.
#h


----------



## MefoProf (7. November 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

Na dat scheint mir ja alles ziemlich dubios hier |bigeyes |kopfkrat.

@ raubangler
Wie kommst du denn zu der Annahme, daß der Meeresangler für alle hier spricht #c


----------



## Ollek (7. November 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wegen "Stellung beziehen" wird niemand gesperrt, solange der Ton stimmt..
> 
> Unerlaubte Mehrfachaccounts.
> Auf Nachfrage wurden verschiedene Namen angegeben - je nachdem wer nachfragte.
> ...



 alles klar Thomas,

hatte nur für Aussenstehende den Anschein.

#cMich wundert auch das jemand dessen Schiff und alles drumm und drann so in Ordnung ist und dem denk ich mal viel an zufriedener Kundschaft liegt sowas nötig hat.


----------



## freibadwirt (7. November 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*



MefoProf schrieb:


> @ raubangler
> Wie kommst du denn zu der Annahme, daß der Meeresangler für alle hier spricht #c


 
Das würde mich auch interessieren !!!
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*



> Mich wundert auch das jemand dessen Schiff und alles drumm und drann so in Ordnung ist und dem denk ich mal viel an zufriedener Kundschaft liegt sowas nötig hat.



Mich auch - und das Schiff ist wirklich klasse.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. November 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*



MefoProf schrieb:


> @ raubangler
> Wie kommst du denn zu der Annahme, daß der Meeresangler für alle hier spricht #c



Frag ich mich auch, steht doch extra drunter das das meine Meinung ist.


----------



## leuchtboje (12. November 2008)

*AW: Schwarzfischer auf der Ostsee*

@Steffen23769
|supergri die Frage ist halt immer, wer da wen wärmt...|supergri
und ich staune immerwieder, wie er es schaffen kann den Bildschirm selbst zu zuklappen...


----------



## celler (12. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln*

der schläft......
wat ein sinnloser beitrag


----------



## Schwarzwusel (13. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln*



tammi schrieb:


> was macht der knock? lg tammi


 Der ist mit`m Rad raus...............................|kopfkrat


----------



## celler (13. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln*

oder mitm gummiboot


----------



## Tino (13. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln*

...zu Fuß???


----------



## sunny (13. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln*

Ich glaube so sinnlos ist die Frage nicht. Ihr wisst wahrscheinlich nur nicht was der Knock ist .

Guckt mal http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=77656


----------



## celler (13. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln*

es geht hier ums prinzip,also in diesem fall um die fragestellung.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (13. November 2008)

*AW: brandungsangeln*



celler schrieb:


> es geht hier ums prinzip,also in diesem fall um die fragestellung.


 Genau so sieht es aus


----------



## Mini-Broesel (15. November 2008)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

moin,

ist von euch morgen einer in Heiligenhafen..bin mit dem Verein auf der Karoline unterwegs...mal hoffen das der Wind nicht die Ausfahrt vermasselt#d:v


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB 24 STD Tour*

wird sich schon jemand finden. Beste Laichdorschzeit!


----------



## MFT Sutje (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB 24 STD Tour*

Ich hab hier mal meinen Beitrag gelöscht,denn eine Laichfischdiskussion will ich auch nicht.Wollte dir MC nur mitteilen,das ich für meinen Teil an der Tour im Winter nicht teilnehmen möchte!

Was ich aber auf keinen Fall möchte,ist das ich mit einigen dieser Vorposter in diesem Thread auf bin,denn auf das Level gehe ich nicht runter.
Wobei ich jetzt hier ja doch stehe.

Schade das es nicht mal angekündigt wird,wenn ein verschieben von Postings vorgenommen wird.

Irgendwas läuft hier schief im Board,und das nicht nur hier im Bereich Meeresangeln.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: AB 24 STD Tour*

Ahja... alles schön und bestimmt gut.

Ich will abe keine Dikussion über Laichdorschangelnhier haben*Danke*

Mirco wird schon wissen wo er hinfahren darf und wohin nicht nä...


----------



## BB-cruiser (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Schönberger Seebrücke!!!*

Ich verstehe das Angeln von Seebrücken überhaupt nicht .Haben Kochtopfangler nicht genug Schnur um vom Ufer zuangeln ?


----------



## lsski (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Schwere Jigs für Dorschangeln*



Seewurm schrieb:


> hallo hab da mal nen paar fragen zum Dorschangeln fahre ende Feb.zur Ostsee und vll.könnt ihr mir ein paar köder empfehken für die jahreszeit und wie schwwer die Pilker sein müssen....
> 
> Danke


 
Ende Februar #d#d#d ist TABU ! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Lass dir den Termin noch mal durch den Kopf gehen :v:v:v

Für alle die es nicht wissen:
Der Dorsch laicht im Februar !!!


----------



## Hechtpeter (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Helft einer Meerjungfrau!!!*

Um Laichdorsche zu fangen braucht man nur Beifänger und Pilker, am Besten mit Kopfdrilling....



Falsches Schiff, falsches Datum............


Aber richtiges Anglerboard:vik::vik:


Gruß Peter


----------



## Knurrhahn42 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

Moin Angler
War zwischen Weihnachten und Silvester in Burg auf Fehmarn zum angeln in sichtweite jeden Tag die Ostpreussen
und andere Kutter die da auf 2 Quadratkilometer rumgemacht 
haben und sehr wenig gefangen haben
Ich frage mich wann die es entlich lernen,das es noch andere fische gibt die man beangeln kann#q
Ich habe in den 5 Tagen 19Dorsche und 6Platte gefangen


----------



## BB-cruiser (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wo sind Aalmutter und Seeskorpion geblieben ?*

Hegefischen und Sektorensieg einfahren passen irgentwie nicht zusammen#c


----------



## Gard Friese (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: ist fisch da ? sassnitz- bornholm*

Wie kann man nur zur grossen Hexenjagdzeit (Laichdorsch) sowas fragen?#q#q#q#q


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kutter in Laboe*



Bela B. schrieb:


> Hallo,ich bin neu hier im Board.:vik:
> 
> Ich möchte gerne die 1. Februarwoche von Laboe aus,zum Hochseeangeln fahren.Ich war schon sehr oft (über 30 mal) zum Pilken und wollte mal fragen wie es vor Laboe mit dem angeln aussieht.Ob ich mit Naturköder oder Pilker und mit welcher Montage ich angeln soll.Es soll ja in der letzten Zeit sehr schlechtes Beisverhalten vor Laboe sein.Im Herbst wurde fast nur mit Naturköder gefangen.Ich würde aber gerne mit leichter Montage Pilken.Ich würde mich sehr über ein paar gute Tipps freuen,denn ich möchte nicht leer ausgehen.
> 
> |wavey: Petri Bela B. |wavey:




Erst mal herzlich willkommen hier .

Jetzt würde ich erst mal die 1 Februarwoche aus deinen post löschen|bigeyes

Glaube kaum das du jetzt hier Tips bekommst.#d#d

Sehe dir mal den Themen zum Laidorsch an|kopfkrat und bei über 30 mal Pilken sollte man auch wissen was los ist.


----------



## celler (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kutter in Laboe*

:r      |krach:

achso,trotzdem herzlich willkommen hier im board...
aber die frage hättest dir als erfahrener kutterangler sparen können...


----------



## Hechtpeter (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Kutter in Laboe*

Nu beisst ihn doch nicht gleich|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Kenne nicht einen Kutter aus Laboe, der in der Blinkerhitparade steht, oder|znaika:|znaika: ?


Viel Spass im Anglerboard:m:m


Gruß Peter


----------



## celler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeltour Heiligenhafen nicht wieder!!!!*



Fischfabi96 schrieb:


> War Schneider, genau so wie 2 unserer Leute...
> Außer einer von uns fing zwei Stk. 18 und 23 Pfd.
> 
> Auf dem ganzen Schiff vielleicht 30 Fische bei voller Hütte.


 
herzlichen glückwunsch zu diesen tollen fischen...:v
echt,mir fehlen die worte...
und das dann noch hier preis zu geben...#c
gratulation...


----------



## Fischfabi96 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeltour Heiligenhafen nicht wieder!!!!*



celler schrieb:


> herzlichen glückwunsch zu diesen tollen fischen...:v
> echt,mir fehlen die worte...
> Und das dann noch hier preis zu geben...#c
> gratulation...


 
....


----------



## dorsch25 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



scropex schrieb:


> *Tag der Ausfahrt: 21*.02.2009
> *Kutter / Boot:* MS Tanja
> *Heimathafen: *Heiligenhafen
> *Seegebiet: Spitze *Fehmarn (vor den Wellen versteckt)
> ...


 am 21.02.09 war niemals windstärke fünf. maximal windstärke 1. und samstag hatte die tanja ein dorsch von ca 11 kilo


----------



## yallamann (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

@dorsch25
Das sieht hier aber anders aus als Windstärke 1
http://dieter-bartsch.de/bootexx1/wett_fem.htm

;-)


----------



## raubangler (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

Zum Thema "EU-Einschränkungen für Bootsangler":

The most famous words contained in our proposal must be the words "recreational fishing". In some Member States our proposals in this regard have been misinterpreted alarming citizens that the Commission wants to start controlling millions of hobby anglers and impose quota restrictions on them. This would obviously be a crazy thing to do, and it is therefore not at all our intention to implement such a ludicrous system. *Let me make clear once and for all that the hobby angler who catches a few kilos of fish every time he goes out fishing and uses it for his private consumption, will not be covered by the control regulation, even if he catches fish like cod which is under a recovery plan. *

Quelle:
http://europa.eu/rapid/pressRelease...0&type=HTML&aged=0&language=EN&guiLanguage=en

Das Thema ist somit erst einmal vom Tisch.

War ein wenig offline in letzter Zeit.#c
Vielleicht war es ja schon bekannt.


----------



## Platte (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*



raubangler schrieb:


> Zum Thema "EU-Einschränkungen für Bootsangler":
> 
> The most famous words contained in our proposal must be the words "recreational fishing". In some Member States our proposals in this regard have been misinterpreted alarming citizens that the Commission wants to start controlling millions of hobby anglers and impose quota restrictions on them. This would obviously be a crazy thing to do, and it is therefore not at all our intention to implement such a ludicrous system. *Let me make clear once and for all that the hobby angler who catches a few kilos of fish every time he goes out fishing and uses it for his private consumption, will not be covered by the control regulation, even if he catches fish like cod which is under a recovery plan. *
> 
> ...


kann das jemand mal übersetzen bitte?


----------



## raubangler (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*



Platte schrieb:


> kann das jemand mal übersetzen bitte?



das beruehmteste wort in unserem vorschlag muss das wort "freizeitfischerei" sein.
in einigen mitgliedsstaaten wurde unser vorschlag dahingehend fehlinterpretiert, dass die kommission damit beginnen will, millionen von angler zu kontrollieren und restriktionen zu unterwerfen.
das waere natuerlich eine verrueckte handlung, und es ist deshalb nicht unsere absicht, so ein laecherliches system zu implementieren. 
lassen Sie es mich ein fuer alle mal klarstellen, dass hobbyangler, welche ein paar kilo fisch fuer den eigenbedarf fangen, keiner regulierung unterliegen, sogar wenn sie fische wie dorsche fangen, die einem wiederaufbauplan unterliegen.

____________________

das kommt direkt von der kommission.
und die muessen es ja wissen.
es wird auch nicht zwischen anglern und bootsangler unterschieden.


----------



## Platte (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

habe mir auch mal etwas davon übersetzen lassen, was ist damit:

Es gibt jedoch Fakten und Zahlen in Hülle und Fülle, die zeigen, dass bestimmte Formen der so genannten Sportfischerei eine gefährliche und erhebliche Auswirkungen auf bestimmte gefährdete Fischbestände haben. Wir können nicht einfach die professionelle Fischerei weiter stark einschränken auf diese Bestände, aber dies den Sportfischern uneingeschränkt erlauben. Sie müssen einen Beitrag leisten, zu den Erhaltungs Bemühungen.

 Was ich daraus lese ist das es sich in keinster Weise um eine Entwarnung handelt.
Vielmehr lese ich daraus, das zwar der Ottonormal Angler weiterhin angeln gehen kann ohne eine Quote zu bekommen.
Welche Angler sind aber damit gemeint, die gefährliche und erhebliche Auswirkungen auf bestimmte Fischarten haben?
Alles ein sehr unklar und unübersichtlich.
Das Schreiben hilft mir so auch nicht weiter. Schwammige Formulierung mit allen Türen offenhalten sage ich da nur zu


----------



## raubangler (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

gefuehlsmaessig kann es nur richtung hochsee-thunfischfang gemeint sein.
normales bootsangeln auf alle faelle nicht.


----------



## Platte (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

gefühle helfen uns hier nur leider nicht weiter:c
deswegen halte ich es noch lange nicht für eine entwarnung, leider#q


----------



## raubangler (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

Zitat Joe Borg:
"It is not the intention of the Commission that an angler who goes out in his rowing boat on a Saturday and brings back two cod will be heavily controlled."

Mein rowing boat hat noch eine Besegelung.
So what....wird ihn wohl nicht gross stören.
Dann fahre ich eben ohne Motor raus.

Eine Einschränkung für Bootsangler wird kommen.
Sonst würden einige Leute bei der EU ihr Gesicht verlieren.
Aber sicher nicht für Kleinbootfahrer mit Handangeln.
Da bin ich mir 100% sicher, dass hier die Kompromisslinie liegen wird.

Das Einschränkungen kommen werden, wurde ja schon vor einiger Zeit in der Studie von Herrn Schultz angekündigt.
Da diese Studie von einigen Trollingbrüdern lebhaft unterstützt wurde, trifft ihre Konsequenz sogar die Richtigen.|supergri

Welche Bedeutung diese Studie für die EU-Entscheidung hatte, kann man hier ganz gut ablesen:
"What people do not know is that in some cases recreational fishing actually takes a lot of fish out of the sea. We have examples from the cod fishery in the Baltic Sea where recreational fishermen take the equivalent of 50% of Germany's national cod quota."

Beide Quellen:
http://ec.europa.eu/ireland/press_office/news_of_the_day/recreational-angling-statement_en.htm

Wie auch immer, ich bin schwer entspannt und beobachte die Dinge, die da kommen werden....:g


----------



## Kabeljau70 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Kurzurlaub Ostsee*

Ostsee fällt auch weg wegen Leichzeit |bigeyes


----------



## Freelander (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln auf Dorsch*



sadako schrieb:


> Huiii, da hast Du Dir wohl die falsche Zeit für solche Fragen ausgesucht. Gibt einige hier, die diesbezüglich um die Jahreszeit gar nicht gerne Auskunft geben. #c


 
Na endlich ich habe schon drauf gewartet,hoffentlich wird es hier nicht langweilig ist ja im Moment recht ruhig hier im Board und unsere Mods müssen doch was tun bekommen.grgrgrgrgr.


----------



## sadako (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln auf Dorsch*



Freelander schrieb:


> Na endlich ich habe schon drauf gewartet,hoffentlich wird es hier nicht langweilig ist ja im Moment recht ruhig hier im Board und unsere Mods müssen doch was tun bekommen.grgrgrgrgr.



Hab mich auch nicht über seine Frage muckiert - ganz im Gegenteil; halt mich da lieber raus. Nur als Vorwarnung, dass sich der Arme nicht über eine evtl. bevorstehende verbale Steinigung wundert - hab ihm mal lieber ne PN geschrieben, bevor ich hier auch noch auf`en Kopp bekomm. |smash: *duckundweg*


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: ostsee*

Also bei der Jan Cux, das sind unter dem linken Deck - genau hinter der Damentoilette in 6m Tiefe immer 5 kapitale Dorsche ausgesetzt!


----------



## lille pojken (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: ostsee*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Also bei der Jan Cux, das sind unter dem linken Deck - genau hinter der Damentoilette in 6m Tiefe immer 5 kapitale Dorsche ausgesetzt!


 
Hast du schon mal nachgeschaut|kopfkratund wahren das nicht 6


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: ostsee*

Den einen hab ich schon raus: 50 Gramm Pose mit nem blauen Kieler Blitz von 40 gramm und 6/0 Drilling :vik:


----------



## schl.wetterangler (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: der offizielle Meeresangler Offtopic Thread*

upps das kommt davon wenn man überall umher blättert alles kreuz und quer liest und dann den Überblick verliert . bitte Ignorieren Sorry|uhoh:|rotwerden


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Die Fischbestände werden sich dann wieder besser erholen, wenn in dieser Jahreszeit keine "20 Kilo Komplexkompensatoren" mehr an den Galgen der
Wiegestationen hängen.


----------



## Lachsjaeger (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Die Fischbestände werden sich dann wieder besser erholen, wenn in dieser Jahreszeit keine "20 Kilo Komplexkompensatoren" mehr an den Galgen der
> Wiegestationen hängen.



|good:


----------



## Lindi (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*



Skipper47 schrieb:


> Schau mal die Wiegestation von Baltic Kölln, über 20 Kg ist hoch.


 Hallo,

Ich kann einfach nicht begreifen was man mit diesen Fischen
macht ??? #q
Essen ? An die Wand hängen ? Aber ganz bestimmt nicht
zurücksetzen. 
Ich denke mal in ein paar Jahren ist das auch vorbei,dann ist der Dorsch ganz weg !!!

Volker


----------



## seebarsch (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Die Fischbestände werden sich dann wieder besser erholen, wenn in dieser Jahreszeit keine "20 Kilo Komplexkompensatoren" mehr an den Galgen der
> Wiegestationen hängen.


Bei uns hat der Verband das Mindestmass des Aales von 35 cm auf 50cm erhöht, wir Angler "machen was" wer sonst?!
Übrigens an der gesamten Küste ist jetzt geräucherter Dorschrogen im "Angebot"!!!!!!!!!!
Ach hätte ich fast vergessen, wir Besetzen ja auch!!!!!!!!!! damit andere ihre Luxsusgüter weiter nutzen können.


----------



## seebarsch (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Die Fischbestände werden sich dann wieder besser erholen, wenn in dieser Jahreszeit keine "20 Kilo Komplexkompensatoren" mehr an den Galgen der
> Wiegestationen hängen.


Ja Echolot, Kartenplotter, Autopilot, Satelitennavigation, Liegeplatz an der Ostsee, und 20 Fussyacht mit Steuermann und Guide und 4 Dounrigger das Passt-Toll!!!!!!!!
Ich würds mal mit Angeln versuchen dan merkt mann das die Fische nicht von alleine beissen
Und ca. 50 Tonnen Witlinge zu Osteuropäischen Hühnerfutter zu verarbeiten macht das Sinn!!!!!!
Ach ja die Eier Schmecken nach Fisch
(Komplexkompensatoren)-(Trolling Hanse)?!?!


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Do*w*nrigger. Down - kommt von runter...:vik:
20 Fuß stimmt nicht - mein Boot ist nur 19 Fuß. Muß mich nicht mit mehr Größe schmücken.
Du hast Radar und AIS vergessen - fangen keine Fische, dienen aber der Sicherheit.
Bei aller Technik - keine Laichfische. Steuermann und Guide bin ich selbst auf meinem Boot.
Ansonsten: Neid muß man sich verdienen - Mitleid bekommt man umsonst!


----------



## seebarsch (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Do*w*nrigger. Down - kommt von runter...:vik:
> 20 Fuß stimmt nicht - mein Boot ist nur 19 Fuß. Muß mich nicht mit mehr Größe schmücken.
> Du hast Radar und AIS vergessen - fangen keine Fische, dienen aber der Sicherheit.
> Bei aller Technik - keine Laichfische. Steuermann und Guide bin ich selbst auf meinem Boot.
> Ansonsten: Neid muß man sich verdienen - Mitleid bekommt man umsonst!


 
Angekommen Herr Lehrer!?!?
Herr Lehrer Sie haben den Kompas vergessen!, Wenn mann damit umgehen kann dient er auch zur Sicherheit und fängt keine Fische.
Wie den auch!?
Ach sind die Downrigger mit Echolot oder ohne?
Und es ist natürlich praktisch wenn der Autopilot auch auf das Radar reagiert falls der Schiffsführer gerade mit seinen 10 Schleppangeln beschäftigt ist.


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Aus deinen Äußerungen Seebarsch, liest man den geballten Sachverstand.
...und trotzdem fängt keine dieser Angeln gezielt Laichfische.


----------



## bigbetter (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*



bigbetter schrieb:


> Ich wollte hier eigentlich nicht noch ein "Laichdorsch" Diskussionsforum eröffnen ! |krach:
> 
> Es gibt davon zuviel !!!
> 
> ...


 

Nochmal hochgeholt !!!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

Das ist hier ein öffentliches Forum. Natürlich kann man sich wünschen, das alle dazu schweigen. Ich werde es nicht tun.
Wir können uns aber anders einigen: Es wird nicht mehr über Laichdorschfang berichtet - dann wird er wohl auch nicht kritisiert.


----------



## Macker (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Das ist hier ein öffentliches Forum. Natürlich kann man sich wünschen, das alle dazu schweigen. Ich werde es nicht tun.
> Wir können uns aber anders einigen: Es wird nicht mehr über Laichdorschfang berichtet - dann wird er wohl auch nicht kritisiert.



Das ist dann glaube Ich Zensur.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Carptigers (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Heiligenhafen, läuft was ?*

@carphunter

Regst dich über die Bilder auf, setzt wahrscheinlich auch deine Karpfen zurück, schlägst aber große Hechte ab. Sorry, da passt was nicht. Erst mal vor der eigenen Haustür kehren...


----------

